# Eumex 520 USB - CapiControl meldet "Kein Gerät gefunden"



## soho-partner (8. Mai 2004)

Habe auf einem win2000/sp4 notebooksystem die einrichtungssoftware und die treiber für die eumex 520 USB installiert. Beim Aufrufen der Anlageneinrichtung wird die Anlage über usb nicht gefunden. Die Fehlermeldung meldet entweder falscher pin oder anlage belegt. Dieses kann definitiv ausgeschlossen werden. CapiControl kann zu keiner zeit ein gerät finden. Habe alles bereits sauber deinstalliert und reinstalliert. Merkwürdig die PC-Datenlampe sowie das LAN-Verbindungssymbol werden angezeit, also gehe ich davon aus das das kabel keine wackler hat. man sieht auch bei der verbindung mit der anlagensoftware die pc-Daten led blinken. aber es kommt halt nichts zurück. bei der installation der sofware wird beim ersten einstecken des kabels die eumex gefunden und im gerätemanager korrekt angezeigt. auch die isdn modems sind dort zufinden. in den eigenschaften des usb-root-hubs ist das gerät erkannt und zeigt 0mA. Wenn per isdn modem eine dfü-verbindung angezeigt wird, erscheint sofort "Kein Freizeichen".
Soviel zum Problem, hat jemand eine vorstellung was sich der usb verbindung in den weg stellt?


----------



## gothic ghost (8. Mai 2004)

Hi,
1. ist deine Bezeichnung eumex 520 USB korrekt ?
2.hier bie der Telekom gibt es sie nicht, nur 520 PC und 504 PC USB ? 
Da sie schon älter ist wäre ein Firmware update und neue Treiber
eine Möglichkeit den Fehler zu beheben, aber es sollte schon
das Richtige sein. ;-)


----------



## soho-partner (8. Mai 2004)

Das Prolem ist  ja das ich keine verbindung zum gerät bekomme und folglich kein update fahren kann.
es ist das 520PC


----------



## Knatterton (22. Mai 2004)

*selbes Problem - ungelöst*

Moin,

habe das selbe Problem. War heute im T-Punkt und die verweisen mich nur an die kostenpflichtige Hotline...

Wäre sehr verbunden, wenn da jemand eine Lösung parat hat.

Gruß
Nik


----------



## Hooka (7. Juli 2004)

*Keine USB Verbindung*

Hallo zusammen,
habe das gleiche Problem. Komischerweise hat es bei der erste Installation problemlos funktioniert. Nach dem nächsten reboot war es dann aber auch vorbei.
Keine Verbindung mehr zur Eumex 520PC.
Habe diese Erfahrungen unter Windows 2000 und Windows XP gemacht.

Seit Ihr schon weitergekommen ?

Danke
Ciao,Hooka


----------



## Kleini (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe die Eumex 504 USB und genau das selbe Problem unter XP. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass dieses Gerät nicht mit USB 2.0 umgehen kann. Mit "normalen" USB 1.1 Treibern lief das Gerät auch unter XP problemlos. Mit den USB 2.0 Treibern von meinem Mainboard-Hersteller, kann das Gerät über USB nicht mehr angesprochen werden. Ich habe sie jetzt über die serielle Schnittstelle am Rechner hängen und da läuft sie. Allerdings kann man dann Kanalbündelung voll vergessen.


----------



## Hooka (9. Juli 2004)

*Eumex 520PC Fehlerhafte Baureihe*

Laut Telekom hat die Baureihe mit der Anfangs Seriennummer 1000 ein Problem.
Nach Austausch der Anlage soll dann alles Funktionieren.

Die Seriennummern der neuen Anlagen beginnen mit 1010

ciao,Marco


----------



## cobajashimaru (13. Juli 2004)

Das Problem hatte ich auch schon. Meine Lösung: Neue ISDN-Karte


----------



## Hooka (19. Juli 2004)

*Eumex 520 PC AUSTAUSCHEN*

Hallo zusammen,
es funktioniert ! habe jetzt eine neue Eumex mit einer Seriennummer 1010xxxxx
und keine Probleme mehr. 

Als ab zum T-Punkt (Hotline) und das Ding umtauschen.

Ciao,Hooka


----------



## ManuelDoninger (19. Juli 2004)

*auch probleme*

hallo, ich habe die Auerswald 2206 USB, und ich habe ähnliche Probleme. Wenn ich im Internet bin, kommt auf einmal "Seite nicht gefunden", und ich kann keine Seiten mehr aufrufen, an der Status LED der Anlage sehe ich aber, dass die Verbindung ins Internet immer noch steht. Keine Ahnung warum. Die Firmware ist auch aktuell (lasse ich automatisch downloaden).


----------



## onkelfrant (31. Juli 2004)

*Eumex 520 PC*

Hallo,
nach langen Telefonaten mit Rückruf der Hotline hat die Eumex funktioniert:
-Beim installieren "Benutzerdefiniert" wählen und den "TAPI-Treiber" deaktivieren. Das ist einfach in einem sich öffnenden Fenster durch Abwahl möglich, es wird da nur der TAPI angezeigt.
-USB-Kabel darf nur 3m lang sein, bei 5m funktioniert es nicht; vielleicht ein 5m aktives, das habe ich nicht probiert.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Thomas_St (1. August 2004)

*Eumex 520 PC, keine Verbindung, gelbe Punkte im Capi*

Habe mir vor 4 Tagen die Anlage zugelegt.
Gleiches Problem, Installation einwandfrei, keine Verbindung zum Gerät.
Habe dann die Telekom-Hotline angerufen. Die wussten auch keinen Rat, erzählten etwas davon, dass die USB-Schnittstellen nicht kompatibel seien.
Aus diesem Grund soll ich eine neue Anlage bekommen.
Habe dann eine andere Hotline, nämlich Medion angrufen.
Hier habe ich unter Anleitung des freundlichen Mitarbeiters mit seiner Hilfe im BIOS das Hypertrade deaktiviert, den PC anschließend neu gestartet und die telefonanalge hatte auf einmal Kontakt zum PC.
Anschließend Hypertrade wieder aktiviert. Seit dem läuft die Anlage einwandfrei.
Vielleicht hilft es ja.


----------



## Verena Carola (20. August 2004)

*Eumex 250 PC hat keine Verbindung zum Router*

Hallo, 
meine Eumex 520 PC war vom alten Typ (10000XXX) ist deswegen ausgetauscht worden. 
Ich kann sie soweit konfigurieren aber ich komm nicht ins Internet da mein PC den Router nicht findet bzw. keine Verbindung zum Router aufbauen kann. Total verrückt, da er zur Anlage an sich ja über USB Kontakt hat, habe sie ja konfiguriert. Hat irgendwer Erfahrung mit dem Routerproblem? 

Gruß Verena


----------

